# PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

Packages will include:
*Headlights
*All bulbs (German made) already installed!
**SHIPPING* (USA) will be included in the price!
*To the first 20 orders:* Choice of European spec switch or Rheostat
*pictures are CLICKABLE!!*
***************************************************************

A) Golf Mk5 look chrome:
preorder 50% prepayment *$179.99* (Total $359.99)

B) Golf Mk5 look grey:
preorder 50% prepayment *$179.99* (Total $359.99) 

*50% upon order, and the remaining upon batch leaving Europe.*


***************************************************************
A) Celis Projector *withOUT* fogs:
preorder 50% prepayment *$244.99* (Total $489.99 ) 
 

B) Celis Projector *with* fogs:
preorder 50% prepayment *$264.50* (Total $529.99 ) 


*50% upon order, and the remaining upon batch leaving Europe.*
P.S. if you plan to use an HID kit the NON fog version could be sufficient!

***************************************************************
Compare the G5 looks to ACTUAL Mk5:
*CLICKABLE PICTURES! *

CELIS is a copyrighted name by HELLA

All German made bulbs included

*H7*








*H3 (foglight bulb)*








*w5w Parkinglight *aka "citylight"








***************************************************************

ADDING a HID kit to the above kits (NOTE THESE HID KITS listed here are ONLY H7 and are for any Golf 4 setup)

4300K H7 kit = preorder 50% prepayment *$199.99* 
(Total $399.99 )
*50% upon order, and the remaining upon batch leaving Europe.*

***

6000k H7 kit = preorder 50% prepayment *$239.50* 
(Total $479.99 ) 


*50% upon order, and the remaining upon batch leaving Europe.*
The Ballast in its protective capsule which is also its attaching bracket!








This is how it opens up:









The "Philips" (Made in Germany by Hella!) ballast:
(note the "+" and "-" are even marked for your convinience!)
















Ballast/Bulbs HIGH QUALITY plugs:








Bulb (this one the destinctive 6000k Ultinon Philips with the blue stripe) H7:








Mounting hardware:








Wiring harness with RELAYS, FUSE and plug and play plugs (no cutting of your exsisitng car harness:








_Modified by Cullen at 3:28 PM 3-29-2005_


_Modified by Cullen at 11:22 AM 3-30-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_We are now preparing the package deals for these headlights:
G5 look chrome
G5 look grey
With the CURRENT EURO RATE the G5 looks (ok Golf mk5







)
will be suggested retail at: *336.43 USD*


Our package deals will include the typical ALL BULBS, free switch and/or rheostat and protectors for the first orders etc, we now also have the PLUG AND PLAY leveling wiring kit ready so!


----------



## Jetta4eva (Feb 2, 2005)

How do you order from your website? It seems like it's just a photo album or something...


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta4eva)*

Those new Hellas dont have the full celis rings. Is there somewhere i can go to get these full cirlce celis rings?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (nutsofast1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta4eva* »_How do you order from your website? It seems like it's just a photo album or something...

Yeah its in the making ww.euro-cullen.com

_Quote, originally posted by *nutsofast1.8T* »_ Those new Hellas dont have the full celis rings. Is there somewhere i can go to get these full cirlce celis rings?

These have as full as you can make it..?!


----------



## Dogdude222 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_A) Celis Projector with fogs
B) Celis Projector without fogs
Awaiting price confirmation! But will be in the $500 range!


Is this with or without fogs? Does this include the "package" deal? Any idea of a date for price confirmation?
Thanks.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Dogdude222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dogdude222* »_
Is this with or without fogs? Does this include the "package" deal? Any idea of a date for price confirmation?
Thanks.

Price confirmations up shortly!


----------



## Stealth Wraith (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

WOW







Cant Wait for mine!


----------



## Arrr32 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

Top picture of your post looks like standard reflector lens, but post is for projector. I'd be extremely interested, but only if projector, and prefereably with fog like the 2nd picture. Just looking for a little clarification here.
Thanks,
Cale


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Arrr32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arrr32* »_Top picture of your post looks like standard reflector lens, but post is for projector. I'd be extremely interested, but only if projector, and prefereably with fog like the 2nd picture. Just looking for a little clarification here.
Thanks,
Cale

two styles available (and first one in Chrome and grey) both pictured!?


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

how do igo about ordering the golf 4 hella celis angel eyes ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_how do igo about ordering the golf 4 hella celis angel eyes ?

Not just yet..


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

how long will it be ? my car is currently in the body shop getting some work done . One of the things being done is the front bumper , but the bumper is comming from germany and it will take 4 weeks or 5 weeks , you think these headlights will be here by then ? 
Also is there anyway of making it a true hid head light ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_how long will it be ? my car is currently in the body shop getting some work done . One of the things being done is the front bumper , but the bumper is comming from germany and it will take 4 weeks or 5 weeks , you think these headlights will be here by then ? 
Also is there anyway of making it a true hid head light ?

Release dates will be posted more accurately shortly!
Now what do you mean by TRUE HID? yes we offer drop in kits!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

hids with w / balister


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*

also how about leveling motors ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_hids with w / balister 

HID drop in kits are complete kits with ballasts yes!

_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_also how about leveling motors ?

Working on it!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

well im sure you know what i want then , hella celis angel eyes , with hids balister , what color is the celis ? 
I need this ASAP !! Not to sound demanding or anything .


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_well im sure you know what i want then , hella celis angel eyes , with hids balister , what color is the celis ? 
I need this ASAP !! Not to sound demanding or anything . 

Well these are not released yet so...and you mean HID BALLASTS? or?


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

BALLASTS ( yes thats it , i spelled it wrong , but realisticly when will you guys have them ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_ BALLASTS ( yes thats it , i spelled it wrong , but realisticly when will you guys have them ?

Estimated release date by Hella Germany is posted up top (no?)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

keeping this topic alive ......


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_keeping this topic alive ......


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

Cullen, are the G5 look headlights HID compatible even though they do not have a projector lens? I mean are they similar to the E-codes (glass not plastic) where as one would be able to drop in an HID kit into them? 
Another thing - can you elaborate, if possible, how the turn signal is set up on those. Is it one bulb? Is it more than one bulb, etc...?
Also, I'm supposing that the picture you have posted on the top is of the chrome background?? 
I know it's still early but getting these questions out the way takes care of a lot. Thanks

_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 5:57 PM 2-16-2005_


_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 5:57 PM 2-16-2005_


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (2.0LGtiPwr)*

bump ^


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_Cullen, are the G5 look headlights HID compatible even though they do not have a projector lens? I mean are they similar to the E-codes (glass not plastic) where as one would be able to drop in an HID kit into them? 

Yes they are HID compatible with the dropin kit.
Ecodes as such exsist in glass and plastic AFAIK these have glass lenses just as the MK4 look for mk3

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_Another thing - can you elaborate, if possible, how the turn signal is set up on those. Is it one bulb? Is it more than one bulb, etc...?
Also, I'm supposing that the picture you have posted on the top is of the chrome background?? 
I know it's still early but getting these questions out the way takes care of a lot. Thanks

_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 5:57 PM 2-16-2005_

_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 5:57 PM 2-16-2005_

Not sure on the qty of turn bulbs yes and the big pic is chrome indeed!


----------



## turbobull (Feb 9, 2005)

any grey pics!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (turbobull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbobull* »_any grey pics!!


----------



## Jesslop (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

Cullen,
Iam interested in the lower replacement grills with built-in fogs. The ones under the bumper in the 3rd photo. They are on the Hella web site as"74517 Golf IV Fog Lamp kit without remote ".
This is for an '03 GTIVR6.
Cheers,
Jess


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Jesslop)*

cullen are the light in yet


----------



## Code3vr6 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

Cullen
I've sent you a couple e-mails to let you know that i'm in, but just posting here to make double sure
Thanks a bunch
Chris


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Code3vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Code3vr6* »_Cullen
I've sent you a couple e-mails to let you know that i'm in, but just posting here to make double sure
Thanks a bunch
Chris

Yeah best to post for now


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
These have as full as you can make it..?!

If that's so, then why are there full ring celis out there? For ex: FK has theirs full rings.... is there a drawback to this? Sorry for the stupid questions, i am very new to the Golf head lights.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (nutsofast1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nutsofast1.8T* »_
If that's so, then why are there full ring celis out there? For ex: FK has theirs full rings.... is there a drawback to this? Sorry for the stupid questions, i am very new to the Golf head lights. 

CELIS is the Hella pateneded design and name others use other similair solutions.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (nutsofast1.8T)*

The FK lights are probably by Depo. Having had both (Depo and Hella), Hella is definitely the standard. While Depo are fine, and a relatively good bargain for the price, you can definitely tell a difference in quality between the two, if that matters to you.
No one is ever going to say that Hella lights are cheap, full ring or no.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_The FK lights are probably by Depo. 

Correct there is only SO many factories of lights but....a growing list of "brandnames"


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
No one is ever going to say that Hella lights are cheap, full ring or no.

yeah.... but why didnt they not go with the full ring Celis? I guess its only a question that can be answered by them. I just would like to have a really good quality projector HIDs with the full rings. But i guess that wont happen unless i joey mod the Hellas myself then. Right?


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (nutsofast1.8T)*

^^ for these things lookin nice!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (nutsofast1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nutsofast1.8T* »_
yeah.... but why didnt they not go with the full ring Celis? I guess its only a question that can be answered by them. I just would like to have a really good quality projector HIDs with the full rings. But i guess that wont happen unless i joey mod the Hellas myself then. Right?









Because you need a place to put the light source








The HELLA CELIS copies use different solutions than what Hella does, Hella uses on location for light source (hence powerful enough) most others put in 4-8 leds along the ring creating "hot spots"

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_^^ for these things lookin nice!


----------



## Nuje (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Count me in on these bad boys!!!








Oh - that'd be the Projectors with the Celis rings and fogs. too cool!!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Nuje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuje* »_Count me in on these bad boys!!!








Oh - that'd be the Projectors with the Celis rings and fogs. too cool!!!

OK but we do not know if we will be shipping headlights to CANADA anymore unless with UPS due to the extra hassle/extra time/extra money involved with the post office, not to mention no tracking!


----------



## Nuje (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_OK but we do not know if we will be shipping headlights to CANADA anymore unless with UPS due to the extra hassle/extra time/extra money involved with the post office, not to mention no tracking!

I'm going to be in the SoCal in late March, so if the lights are available by then, could/would you ship them to my friend's place in San Diego for me to pick up then/there?
Or is this way outside the projected timeline?


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Hey Cullen, how much would a complete package for the G5 headlights w/hids run? any specials going to go on?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Jetta4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta4Life* »_Hey Cullen, how much would a complete package for the G5 headlights w/hids run? any specials going to go on?

Yes there will be special PACKAGES! no doubt and yes we can ship to a US address!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

cullen , as you know i want the golf 4 headlights with angel eyes ( hella celis) with hids , complete package , i want these as soon as they get in !! should i give you a deposite ? i dont want to be left out in the rain on this one







,


----------



## turbobull (Feb 9, 2005)

cullen, count me in on the hella celis.
I to want them ASP because mine are in bad condition.










_Modified by turbobull at 8:31 AM 3-3-2005_


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (turbobull)*

cullen , as you know i want the golf 4 headlights with angel eyes ( hella celis) with hids , complete package , i want these as soon as they get in !! should i give you a deposite ? i dont want to be left out in the rain on this one ,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_cullen , as you know i want the golf 4 headlights with angel eyes ( hella celis) with hids , complete package , i want these as soon as they get in !! should i give you a deposite ? i dont want to be left out in the rain on this one , 


Yes I DO know


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

so the Mk5 look a likes should be shipping... WHEN?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

hmmmm those HELLa for the Jatta are praying for an S2000 HID retro fit!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmagic1.8* »_so the Mk5 look a likes should be shipping... WHEN? 

We haven't taken any orders yet....


----------



## keokalani (May 21, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

Wow!!!! Cant wait to get our hands on these, Im stunned!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (keokalani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keokalani* »_Wow!!!! Cant wait to get our hands on these, Im stunned!

Great








We plan to open this up in the next DAY or so!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

open what up ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_open what up ? 

can of worms called PREORDER


----------



## boi retro (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

if the smoked G5 headlights come out early march (we're mid-march now) would those be pre-order or order?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (boi retro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boi retro* »_if the smoked G5 headlights come out early march (we're mid-march now) would those be pre-order or order?

Come out at Hella Germany, so preorder still.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_*Hella germany confirms:
G4 celis
available approx. beginning of April
G5look chrome
available approx. beginning of May
G5look grey
available approx. beginning of March*


Hella updated the last one to May now also!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

Can we revisit pricing, if it's available? And what is required for pre-ordering?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Can we revisit pricing, if it's available? And what is required for pre-ordering?

Revisit?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Revisit?


"Revisit" as in "what's the final pricing?"


----------



## Raktim81 (Aug 5, 2003)

definitely interested in the hella projectors with the celis rings


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Raktim81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raktim81* »_definitely interested in the hella projectors with the celis rings

ok


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

when in april will these light be available ???


----------



## Code3vr6 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_when in April will these light be available ???

I'm wondering too -- how soon until actual ordering opens up?
April's comming up fast.
Thanks


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_Packages will include:
*Headlights
*All bulbs (German made) already installed!
*Choice of European spec switch or Rheostat
**SHIPPING* (USA) will be included in the price!
*pictures are CLICKABLE!!*
***************************************************************

A) Golf Mk5 look chrome:
preorder 50% prepayment *$179.99* (Total $359.99)

B) Golf Mk5 look grey:
preorder 50% prepayment *$179.99* (Total $359.99) 

*50% upon order, and the remaining upon batch leaving Europe.*


***************************************************************
A) Celis Projector *withOUT* fogs:
preorder 50% prepayment *$244.99* (Total $489.99 ) 
 

B) Celis Projector *with* fogs:
preorder 50% prepayment *$264.50* (Total $529.99 ) 


*50% upon order, and the remaining upon batch leaving Europe.*
P.S. if you plan to use an HID kit the NON fog version could be sufficient!

***************************************************************
Compare the G5 looks to ACTUAL Mk5:
*CLICKABLE PICTURES! *

CELIS is a copyrighted name by HELLA

All German made bulbs included

*H7*








*H3 (foglight bulb)*








*w5w Parkinglight *aka "citylight"








***************************************************************

ADDING a HID kit to the above kits (NOTE THESE HID KITS listed here are ONLY H7 and are for any Golf 4 setup)

4300K H7 kit = preorder 50% prepayment *$199.99* 
(Total $399.99 )
*50% upon order, and the remaining upon batch leaving Europe.*

***

6000k H7 kit = preorder 50% prepayment *$239.50* 
(Total $479.99 ) 


*50% upon order, and the remaining upon batch leaving Europe.*
The Ballast in its protective capsule which is also its attaching bracket!








This is how it opens up:









The "Philips" (Made in Germany by Hella!) ballast:
(note the "+" and "-" are even marked for your convinience!)
















Ballast/Bulbs HIGH QUALITY plugs:








Bulb (this one the destinctive 6000k Ultinon Philips with the blue stripe) H7:








Mounting hardware:








Wiring harness with RELAYS, FUSE and plug and play plugs (no cutting of your exsisitng car harness:








_Modified by Cullen at 3:28 PM 3-29-2005_


----------



## Code3vr6 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

Thanks Cullen!!








Payment sent


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Code3vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Code3vr6* »_Thanks Cullen!!








Payment sent


Recieved and confirmed!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

cullen i sent payment for the golf4 hella w / fogs , and the 6000k hid kit ! will i have any problems putting these 2 together ?
and how long untill we will actually get the headlights ?


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*

i also ordered the 6000k bulbs , thats the one with bluish lighting right ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*

Yes that will work, and yes that's the bluer (6000k)


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

very good ! so whats the time frame on these bad boys ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_very good ! so whats the time frame on these bad boys ?

We posted the official release dates a bit earlier.


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

any word on the headlights ????


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_any word on the headlights ????

Will post as Hella Germany gives more info!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

im really counting on getting these lights







by the middle of this month !


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_im really counting on getting these lights







by the middle of this month !

Thats not possible as they are not released officially yet!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

ok lets put it this way , when they are officialy released how long will it take to recieve them ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_ok lets put it this way , when they are officialy released how long will it take to recieve them ?

The time it takes for them to pack them ship them and for them to get here from Germany!?
This is NOT a "by the pallet" 200unit order as we do many times this is a FIRST BATCH from a new release item!!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

WOW , thats means it will take at least 4 weeks for shipping alone ! anyway of getting them deliverd quiker?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_WOW , thats means it will take at least 4 weeks for shipping alone ! anyway of getting them deliverd quiker?

Is there any way to get a Golf GTI Mk5 US spec quicker?? Same answer, same reason!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*

also , whoever prepaid the half amount is gaurenteed to recieve them right ?


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

cullen , from what i understand when ordering somthing from germany you can pay an xxx amount of dollars for quiker shipping, no ?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*

Sir,
Yes if you preorder you will get the product (given you pay the remainder of the sum)
As for quicker, the product has NOT been released, but yeah if you're willing to pay about the same amount as the light is in shipping we can have the German office EXPRESS it to you, ONCE they are released!


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

_Modified by 337APRS3 at 12:51 AM 4-7-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337APRS3* »_
See where im getting at ? 

Pls see message sent to you!


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

OK i'll finally bite........hey cullen....i would like to jump on the bandwagon is that still ok? I am talkin about gettin the celis lights with or without fog depending on wether or not it is worth getting them as such. especially considering the fact that i want HID's in em...

what is the rationale behind not getting fogs with the HID drop in approach?
anyway let me know.............oh! also, is there a current ETA on these?
is it possible to get g4 celis but with a smoked housing?











_Modified by mozcar78 at 5:43 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (mozcar78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mozcar78* »_OK i'll finally bite........hey cullen....i would like to jump on the bandwagon is that still ok? I am talkin about gettin the celis lights with or without fog depending on wether or not it is worth getting them as such. especially considering the fact that i want HID's in em...


Well the price diff with or without fog but if you plan to use HIDs you really wouldnt use the fogs for much. But for resale value and such with fogs is a plus.

_Quote, originally posted by *mozcar78* »_

is it possible to get g4 celis but with a smoked housing?










_Modified by mozcar78 at 5:43 PM 4-12-2005_

Sorry not at this point any indication of such model!


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

thnx fo the feedback brutha!!!! Registered!!! i want a rheostat if possible; of course if i am within the offer limits.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (mozcar78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mozcar78* »_thnx fo the feedback brutha!!!! Registered!!! i want a rheostat if possible; of course if i am within the offer limits.

Registered? as on our site? You need to order them with the Paypal buttons to be on the list.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

oh ic ic ic ic...paypaled yah! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
stupid CA taxes....







i ma have to drop an additional 80$ in taxes....







....grrrrr
gotta pay to play.


_Modified by mozcar78 at 9:50 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## 337APRS3 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (mozcar78)*

Any info from hella ?


----------



## urluzn2 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (337APRS3)*

MAybe this is a dumb question, but looking at the G4 Celis lights, isnt there going to be a "dead spot" at the bottom of both rings? Where the word Hella is. Let us know on this, I want the lights, but having a dead spot so visable, nah. If it were at top, where eyelids could cover it makes sense to me. THX!


----------



## urluzn2 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (urluzn2)*

What kind of package price could I get on the G4 Celis-no fog w/6000k HIDS AND Hella lower grill fog kit w/o remote??


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (urluzn2)*

The foglights for lwr grilles is not part of this package deal but surely could be added.


----------



## urluzn2 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*

So how much is the lower Hella fog kit?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (urluzn2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urluzn2* »_So how much is the lower Hella fog kit?

PLS email me!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (urluzn2)*

We are planing to finalize this first order of these by the end of THIS month!
We will be taking preorders for this batch until end of April!


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a friend that ordered the HELLA Celis Ring Headlights from TM Tuning and those bad boys looked SWEET... But he had to send them back because one of the headlights had a cracked lens.
And now he has to wait alittle longer for the new ones because apparently HELLA pulled all the ones that got released/sold in Germany.
I don't know if they had problems or not but my friend has to wait awhile until he gets his brand new pair of HELLA Celis Ring Headlights.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_ apparently HELLA pulled all the ones that got released/sold in Germany. 

Not true, but the demand is big thats why he might have to wait!


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Not true, but the demand is big thats why he might have to wait!

Oh OK thanx for clearing that up because HELLA the GODS of automotive lighting have problems, NO WAY!!!







And I think I might have to jump on the bandwagon and get these HELLA Angel Eye Headlights.








And Oh Yea... Cullen, I got a QUESTION...
Do the HELLA Celis/Angel Eye Headlights work with Rheostat Kits?
Thanx


_Modified by sleepygti28 at 12:50 PM 4-29-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: PREORDER: Golf 5 look and Celis Angeleye projectors by Hella for Golf Mk4 (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
And Oh Yea... Cullen, I got a QUESTION...
Do the HELLA Celis/Angel Eye Headlights work with Rheostat Kits?
Thanx


Yes naturally!


----------

